# Chicken



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Antony Worrall Thompson stole some cheddar? How dairy!

I went to see Ready, Steady, Cook the other day. It was fantastic. Antony Worrall Thompson stole the show.

The Anthony Worrall Thompson diet: cheese and wine &#8230;..followed by porridge.

"Morning Sergeant". "Morning Constable". "What have you got for me today". " We have Anthony Worrall Thompson in possession of stolen cheese". "Right then lets grill him"

Antony Worrall Thompson stole some cheese and wine. And that was only for starters.

Antony Worrall Thompson was caught stealing cheese from Tesco. He should have done it more Caerphilly.

Antony Worrall Thompson has been caught shoplifting milk, yeast and flour from his local Tesco. He's run out of dough.

There's no such thing as a free lunch. Unless you're using the Worrall Thompson recipe book.

Chef Antony Worrall Thompson is thinking about reviving his flagging career by taking up singing. Gary Barlow and Robbie Williams are said to be interested in forming a new super group, but are not sure about the name Take This Take That.

Have you seen Antony Worrall Thompson's new recipe&#8230; a pinch of this and a pinch of that

Why did the chicken cross the road? Because it was stuffed up Worrall Thompson's jacket.

I don't care what he's done, I'm still hanging on to my Antony Worrall Thompson blender. Better the Breville you know.

Asked how he feels about stealing cheese, Antony Worrall Thompson admits it wasn't very mature. He expects that he will do some thyme


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: who'd be a celeb getting caught doing anything ; love it


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wish I could post the picture of him at Tesco's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------

